# Add me to the group.



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

What type of skiff did you end up getting?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

We are going to need photos!


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm envious as all get out. Congratulations, I have never owned one but the addiction of the skinny water is a better kept secret. 
Yes I also would like photos. Keep a little log book and write down your first experiences I'ld be interested in the learning curve.
Congrats again.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

I drove from Clear Lake to Jacksonville to get my Gheenoe. Took sixteen hours each way. What kind of boat? Post pics in bragging section.


----------

